# Cat hanging around my loft



## m2525m (May 4, 2006)

I've noticed a cat hanging around my loft. Earlier today it was on top of the roof. I am concerned it may try to get into the hole where my birds get in and out of. The hole is pretty small, but I'm still worried. Anyone have any ideas how to ensure that my birds can get in and out, but the cat wont be able to get in. I read somewhere cat saliva is deadly to pigeons.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

i have the same problem... i just make sure that the hole is covered when all my birds are in. i also chase the cat away whenever possible


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

I would let the birds out under supervision for a while and cover the hole when they are all in.
As to the chasing the cat away, invest in a 'Super soaker 2000' and soak him when you see him. after a while the cat won't even come around when he sees it sitting on the back porch. *personal experience here*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Usually Iwill chase a cat out of my yard and let them know they are not welcome, if this doesn't do it, then the hose is next. Cat saliva is very dangerous to pigeons as well as other birds.

May I suggest that leaving a hole in the coop for the birds to exit and enter is really not a good idea, as not only cats, but other predators can easily access the hole.

Security means a good door or secure closure. Why not build a trapping system or even bob traps, or seal the hole with some kind of door that can open and close securily? Even a frame with hardware cloth can be easily built and used as a door if it is securely closed at night. Small holes should be covered with plywood, or hardware cloth, whatever is appropriate. Anything larger then 1/4" can be inviting to all kinds of unwanted pests. Sooner or later you may have some other uninvited guests.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

You need to seriously get a live trap made for catching cats and put some canned cat food or stinking fish in it, once you catch it call the authorities and have them pick it up. The way I look at it, if you have a cat then keep it indoors if you love it or else it could get hit by a car, killed, poisoned. Too many cats around that are turning ferel because people don't take care of the problem early on. Try a live trap you will catch it.


----------



## m2525m (May 4, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the all the advice.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i dont think catching the cat is the best thing you could do because some people think its good to let their cats run free and come home for a meal and attention .. do you let your pigeons lose? well if you do would you want someone to just catch it and take it to the pound because you wanted to let spread its wings? .. and the cat does have a chance it could get hit by a car and or eaten by another animal but at the pound they put cats down along with some other animals if their not adopted. 

i just think you should try to scare it away  we have 9 cats and the hose worked now they stay away the wont even go near the pen

and i think you should get a trap box or do what i did cut a square then on the inside get a metal hanger and make it so that the nails that hold it are not thigt on the hander cuz this lets it swing os the birds can come in and not out and then but to nails on the ****om so that it has a lock and then put a brick infront of it when their all back or just leave the brick off if you do it right only small birds can come in and no cats can


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

I agree with the above poster. I have lots of wild cats around here anyways i adopted two of them and turned them into pets. Yes one has killed one of my birds in the past but I have seen that same cat also kill a ermine and go after many rats so having cats around is much more beneficial (in my case) Predatory cats will also kill snakes and lizards so please think long and hard before you are so quick to chase them away. 


Ps have you ever seen a snake coiled around a sqab or had large brown rats menacing around? Its a pretty horrific site but thanks to the amount of cats around here now i dont have to worry about that.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Two choices.
If you want cheap, then build a 'Drop trap'. That's where you extend the entrance to the loft so that the only way the pigeon can enter is to drop a couple of feet. 
If you want effective. I would recommend a small dog.
Even a Jack Russell terrior or similar, may not disuade a cat, but the sound of one of them losing it's reason at the approach of a cat/rat gives you enough time to grab the supersoaker.
And when you are not taking care of your pigjies, teaching them to fetch is a great pass time.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ps have you ever seen a snake coiled around a sqab or had large brown rats menacing around? Its a pretty horrific site but thanks to the amount of cats around here now i dont have to worry about that.


 i have but i saved the bird i hit the snake with my sandle til it slithered away then got the bird back up in the bush (the snake climbed the bush and dropped out with it )

then the snake came back so i said slither away because if i see you again your dead and he did but came back so i threw him in a gopher hole that had been pushed up so it was just like a partial hole,.... then i burried him in the dirt and i never saw him again

i think he died


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

m2525m said:


> I've noticed a cat hanging around my loft. Earlier today it was on top of the roof. I am concerned it may try to get into the hole where my birds get in and out of. The hole is pretty small, but I'm still worried. Anyone have any ideas how to ensure that my birds can get in and out, but the cat wont be able to get in. I read somewhere cat saliva is deadly to pigeons.
> 
> Thanks, Mike


Get a big dog. Works for me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

stach_n_flash said:


> Ps have you ever seen a snake coiled around a sqab or had large brown rats menacing around? Its a pretty horrific site but thanks to the amount of cats around here now i dont have to worry about that.
> 
> 
> i have but i saved the bird i hit the snake with my sandle til it slithered away then got the bird back up in the bush (the snake climbed the bush and dropped out with it )
> ...




NOT NICE! Many snakes are very beneficial! The site doesn't condone killing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Get a big dog. Works for me.


Bet your BARK is worse than your BITE, eh jg???


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Water Hose ready for action*

one switch of the nozzle and shoot like a power washer, wont miss that furry ball alright, hit about 4 different cats stalking on my birds, specially at night, but I always have the hose where the cat wont notice that s/he will get wet in 2 seconds, for almost 2 weeks now them furry predators learn their lesson. muah ha ha ha ha


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Bet your BARK is worse than your BITE, eh jg???


The **** brothers keep asking me to throw a cat or two into the bird house that they can practice on.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> The **** brothers keep asking me to throw a cat or two into the bird house that they can practice on.


OH, jg, HOW cruel! I PERSONALLY know the danger the cats would be in!! Wouldn't wish that on ANY cat!  

Squeaks is a VERY experienced cat chaser/hunter and he shows NO mercy!

There ARE times, I'm on the cat's side! Especially when Squeaks goes after my 17 year old Bubba, who can't run as fast as Squeaks!  

After all, I am a cat lover as well as a pigeon lover!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Well first off I work at a SPCA/animal shelter and feral cat are the WOREST type of animal some body can come across. I have cat hanging around my loft all the time so I set out the "have a heart" live traps for them. As for the dog part, if you do decide DO YOUR HOMEWORK ON THE BREED BEFORE RUNNING OUT AND BUYING ONE!!! Jack Russel Terries are hyperactive and bity dogs (I know this from personal experince). You may think just because you see them on TV (ie that Fraser show) that the dogs are sweet and calm, it took the trainer 7 YEARS to train that dog. As for big dogs, in my opinion they're the big companion. But like I said above do your homework on the breed so you know what you're getting into and don't have to give it up to an overwelmed shelter.
well I have to go 
Hilary Dawn


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i didnt mean to kill the snake i thought they could dig when i was little but i found out now that they cant the just go in an alll ready dug hole


----------



## SCaringer (Jun 3, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> You need to seriously get a live trap made for catching cats and put some canned cat food or stinking fish in it, once you catch it call the authorities and have them pick it up. The way I look at it, if you have a cat then keep it indoors if you love it or else it could get hit by a car, killed, poisoned. Too many cats around that are turning ferel because people don't take care of the problem early on. Try a live trap you will catch it.


A live trap, yes. Call authorities, not necessary. After catching the cat, take it to an area close to a fence and release it. It will be so freaked out from getting caught it won't come back anytime soon. I do that to keep them out of my yard and protect them from my dog. It works most of the time.

Keep smiling,
Shar


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
I too have a very similar issue with a cat visiting my loft.
Aswell as pigeons I keep finches and a Parrot, and I originally learnt of this cat when it visited and made a dinner of two of my little finches 
I then attempted to prevent it from entering by raising the fence level around the yard, but if a cat wants to get it...it will (unless you build 20feet fences all around!).
Over the last few months I have made improvements in my loft design to prevent the cat from accessing my birds and so far so good.
I do have a dog, but he is more scared of the cat than the cat is of it.
At the end of the day this cat is a Purebreed Burmese and I don't think it should be punished for doing what naturally comes from being a cat, it is more the responsibility of the pigeon owner to ensure the safety of their birds.
I think the best options are to modify your loft, and perhaps look at purchasing a dog that is more inclined to scare the cat away from the area.

Don't forget the Dove/Pigeon is the bird of Peace.. not War.
And every 'problem' is just another opportunity for development and improvement.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alaska said:


> Hi all,
> I too have a very similar issue with a cat visiting my loft.
> Aswell as pigeons I keep finches and a Parrot, and I originally learnt of this cat when it visited and made a dinner of two of my little finches
> I then attempted to prevent it from entering by raising the fence level around the yard, but if a cat wants to get it...it will (unless you build 20feet fences all around!).
> ...


HI ALASKA...welcome back! Long time, so see! We need some UPDATES from YOU ASAP... 

THANK YOU for your rational comments!!! I appreciate very much! 

Burmnese are beautiful cats! My former Vet boss and I co-owned one at one time...after all these years, I bet they are even more beautiful!  BTW, WHY would anyone let a Burmese roam??? Who is the owner??


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Shi!!
Yes this visiting cat is a very beautiful cat, it is in very good condition and I am certain it is owned by someone close around my area. It is attracted to my yard for the birds and also any remaining food that my dog may leave in his bowl.


> WHY would anyone let a Burmese roam???


I live in an area that could be considered 'affluent', unfortunately some people around here have too much money, and they do not fully appreciate the things they have. To this owner I am sure that this is just a pretty looking cat that they feed on occasion then let out to roam free.

I am looking to purchase another dog shortly that should be able to guard the perimeter of my house to prevent this cat from entering my yard without causing harm to it.

If I went about causing harm to this animal to save my birds how could I call myself an animal lover?

Regards
Alaska


----------

